# Turkish Walnut & Buffalo Horn



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I mostly wanted to show this call because a friend of mine ordered a Cooper rifle with a Turkish Walnut stock... needless to say I'm jealous as can be! The swirls in it have almost a smokey look to 'em... This call has a Turkish Walnut barrel with a Buffalo horn bead, it is followed with one of my o-ring fitted Buffalo horn toneboards. (already sold)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

WoW very impresive! I am liking that Trukish Wallnut...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That is jaw drop beautiful right there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll say it is. All Brads calls are beyond compare. He works with some awesome woods and manages time and again to make them stand out. And they work !!!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! It's really hard to pick favorite woods but this sure ranks high in my book. As far as the pics... Here's my high end photo box... (or what ever you call 'em)... you have to remember now, I'm a TN hick. lol

I'm talking dual head desk light here..



















Probably my biggest trick is using a Nikon D-50 DSLR I have found that some glare show's the depth of the finish better. (at least in my opinion) As far as putting my name on 'em I just use a text box... I think you can do the same straight out of photobucket.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

lol Brad you must have slaved over that box for days making it : )

Mark


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another beauty for sure.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Truly awesome wood and great looking call.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Lonehowl said:


> lol Brad you must have slaved over that box for days making it : )
> 
> Mark


More to it than you might think....... dulled my knife cutting that box and had to sharpen it again. :roflmao: then had to rob the daughters construction paper... well I don't have time to go into the rest!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

W.O.W. Nice work - I get these kids paid for and I'll be in the market! Haha!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Once again Brad, phenomenal looking call ! Love the box setup too...use what ya got !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Veru nice call, you do awesome work is all I can say !

I dont think I can quite match your calls but if I try I might be able to build a box like that. LOL


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I usually only take 6 pics... the 2 landscape pics and the rotating 4... the other still pic is just one of the 4. I think the camera is the most important. I'm not a great photographer by any means. Just use the camera I bought to take pics of the family!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sure is a sweet looking call!


----------

